# Une bonne cafetière Italienne



## PowerGif88 (27 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'habitude de faire mon café à la casserole  et je voudrais changer de méthode il y'a des promotions en ce moment sur les cafetières italienne je met pas de lien pour ne pas faire de pub.

j'hésite entre une Cafetière italienne Moka Express Bialetti - 1 tasse ( l'original) 
Moka Allegra Purple 3 Tasses - Aeternum
Moka Allegra Red 3 Tasses - Aeternum
Cafetière à Piston Classic Kenya (Discount!) 35 cl - Bodum

Quelle marque  ( Bodum ou Bialletti ) et quelle de modèle cafetière parmi les 4 me conseillez-vous pour avoir un bon café?

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Août 2013)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai l'habitude de faire mon café à la casserole  et je voudrais changer de méthode il y'a des promotions en ce moment sur les cafetières italienne je met pas de lien pour ne pas faire de pub.
> 
> ...


La meilleur cafetière que j'ai eu c'était ce modèle





Sur ce la cafetière ne fait pas tout et le café est tout aussi important


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2013)

Ca c'est un sujet de bar ! 

La cafetière italienne bien sur, à condition d'avoir une plaque électrique ou à gaz suffisamment petite pour chauffer dessous et pas sur les bords.
La Bodum j'ai eu, tu chaufferas toujours l'eau à la casserole ou à la bouilloire, c'est un peu ch... à nettoyer et on a toujours un peu de marc qui passe au dessus du piston.


----------



## PowerGif88 (27 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La meilleur cafetière que j'ai eu c'était ce modèle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui c'est la classic!!! mais je viens de lire qu'elle était en allu, j'évite:sick:.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Oui c'est la classic!!! mais je viens de lire qu'elle était en allu, j'évite:sick:.



T'as le modèle en inox de Bialetti-Venus (pour induction) d'autres pour le gaz


----------



## Madalvée (27 Août 2013)

Il faut aussi un moulin à café car le café moulu qu'on nous vent est trop fin.


----------



## PowerGif88 (27 Août 2013)

Terrible, mais je pense que c'est aussi en Allu anyway 








https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...TI/AAAAAAAAH3M/k1MAn0Uy8RE/s1280/DSCN2273.JPG


celle-çi me plait aussi





---------- Post added at 11h55 ---------- Previous post was at 11h52 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Il faut aussi un moulin à café car le café moulu qu'on nous vent est trop fin.



comme celui-çi ? 





ou le peugeot


----------



## Sly54 (27 Août 2013)

+1 pour la cafetière Italienne (même si elle est en alu) + le gaz tout doux + le *bon* café (moulu au moulin, ça devient du vice )


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2013)

j'aime le bon café, même si je n'en bois en général qu'un seul le matin. Mon perco actuel commence a se faire vieux.
je pencherais pour une Malongo en remplacement. vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2013)

+1
...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2013)

Personnellement, c'est "café à la main"... ... du café en grains, un moulin manuel que je tiens de mon grand-père, la bouilloire sur le gaz, le filtre Melitta sur un petit thermos et dès que l'eau commence à frissonner, je "passe le café" ...

ps : j'avoue que le moulin m'énerve parce que il ne passe pas une semaine sans que je fasse tomber le réceptacle du café moulu à terre - le système de blocage étant défaillant !

Selon mes envies, je dose la quantité de café ... léger le matin pour déjeuner et corsé l'après-midi et pour améliorer le tout, j'ajoute un morceau de chocolat noir dans le filtre avant de passer l'eau chaude ..... un pur délice !!!!!


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

Y'a que le moulin manuel qui vaille.
Le moulin électrique fait chauffer la mouture et oxyde les aromes... pas bon!


----------



## CBi (28 Août 2013)

Et ne pas oublier de ne JAMAIS laver la cafetière avec un détergent ou savon quelconque. De l'eau, un torchon, punto e basta !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2013)

Beurk ... le café au savon


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, c'est "café à la main"... ...





r e m y a dit:


> Y'a que le moulin manuel qui vaille.



Moi aussi c'est le tout manuel que je préfère.... j'me tue à le dire a ma femme, quand elle veut qu'on joue avec son god vibrant... En plus, c'est pas trop écolo, ça consomme trop de piles ou sa fait trop tourner les centrales nucléaires !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2013)

Salut, 

Il parait qu'il y a un nouveau modérateur au Bar qui bannit pour un oui, pour un non. 

Oui? 

Non?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Août 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il parait qu'il y a un nouveau modérateur au Bar qui bannit pour un oui, pour un non.
> 
> ...


On m'appelle ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On m'appelle ?



Et en plus il fait le mariole


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

C'est bien la tisane aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> C'est bien la tisane aussi !



Tu la prends avec ou sans sucre ?


----------



## PowerGif88 (30 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu la prends avec ou sans sucre ?


 sacrilège :modo:


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2013)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> sacrilège :modo:


 
explique???


----------



## Romuald (30 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu la prends avec ou sans sucre ?


Qui ?


(Arlequin, tu l'as raté celui-la :rateau: )


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2013)

Faut pas abuser de la tisane.


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Qui ?
> 
> 
> (Arlequin, tu l'as raté celui-la :rateau: )



en effet 


p'tain, je perds la main


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> en effet
> 
> 
> p'tain, je perds la main



ca doit être ton masque, il agit comme des oeillères.

moi je te conseillerais un loup en soie que tu peux assortir à tes vêtements.


----------



## PowerGif88 (31 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> explique???


 le sucre et le lait amoindris les vertus des plantes.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> le sucre et le lait amoindris les vertus des plantes.



Tu connais l'expression : un nuage de lait ?
Le sucre je l'ai laissé de côté


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca doit être ton masque, il agit comme des oeillères.
> 
> moi je te conseillerais un loup en soie que tu peux assortir à tes vêtements.



je sens le fin connaisseur :love:

graouuuuur, coquine


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

J'ai une bialletti. C'est pratique pour faire chauffer l'eau que je verse dans mon café soluble. 


_drôle, dans le sujet, de rien. _


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2013)

Sujet très intéressant qu'il convenait de réactiver


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2013)

Chutttt il est revenu.


----------



## LeProf (22 Octobre 2013)

Peu importe la cafetière, ce qui compte c'est le café non ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

En fonction de l'eau, de la température de celle-ci, on choisira le café


----------



## Penetrator (22 Octobre 2013)

le café par terre c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2013)

Et qui va passer la panosse ?


----------



## Ubaye (22 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La meilleur cafetière que j'ai eu c'était ce modèle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'en ai commandé une il y a 15 jours sur "maxicoffee". 9 tasses soit 1,5 mug. Le café est nettement meilleur avec !


----------



## Larme (22 Octobre 2013)

Perso, j'aime bien les French Press (comme la dernière citée dans l'en-tête...)...
J'ai ai 3 : Une vieille, une Bodum, et une Bodum plus petite (quand j'suis seul en bref)...
J'trouve ça pas mal et rapide. J'chauffe l'eau à la bouilloire, j'mets mon café (et c'est là que se fait toute la différence selon moi : le type de café), et j'presse...
Très bon compromis entre rapidité, simplicité et... et bah, du café quoi... Et le matin en se levant, c'est pas plus mal...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Octobre 2013)

Cafetière Seico/Philips

Mon seul souhait : pas bouger la tasse même lors de la "fabrication" du cappucino.

Ben j'en suis très content même si c'est assez imposant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2013)

Right now, I could use a coffee.


----------



## isatislazuli (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour un coup qu'il y a un sujet pur jus :rateau:  

Pour moi ça serait une bonne vieille napolitaine mais une vraie qui ne se visse pas faut un sacré coup de patte pour la retourner     les modernes qui se vissent, c'est pas rigolo mais c'est le meilleur café  à part le turc qu'a un avantage indéniable, pas besoin de cafetière  
Et je dois me contenter d'une italienne, zutre


----------



## takamaka (5 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> T'as le modèle en inox de Bialetti-Venus (pour induction) d'autres pour le gaz


Excellent choix, avec un doigt de lait c'est parfait.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Excellent choix, avec un doigt de lait c'est parfait.



Si du lait, alors du lait froid, sinon c'est beurk


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Perso, j'aime bien les French Press (comme la dernière citée dans l'en-tête...)...
> J'ai ai 3 : Une vieille, une Bodum, et une Bodum plus petite (quand j'suis seul en bref)...
> J'trouve ça pas mal et rapide. J'chauffe l'eau à la bouilloire, j'mets mon café (et c'est là que se fait toute la différence selon moi : le type de café), et j'presse...
> Très bon compromis entre rapidité, simplicité et... et bah, du café quoi... Et le matin en se levant, c'est pas plus mal...


divers combines certaines approuvées par torrefacteur 
Gaffe à la fragilité du verre
( une vendeuse bodum-bodum qui a racheté Melior l'ex grand de la french press ou racheté ses licences- m'a  dit que la vente de la piece détachée "verre"  vendue assez chère est  quasi une rente)
=>remuer avec un truc genre  légère baguette chinoise plutot que cuillere en metal

coté remuage et repos il y a plusieurs écoles
certains remuent d'entrée et laissent reposer (selon gout et force souhaitée)
d'autres remuent apres une minute
et certains remuent puis  baissent d'entrée le piston d'un tiers de course


----------



## takamaka (7 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si du lait, alors du lait froid, sinon c'est beurk



bah tu sais, moi, un doigt (de lait), ca me fait ni chaud ni froid ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> bah tu sais, moi, un doigt (de lait), ca me fait ni chaud ni froid ...



Le lait chaud dans un bon café, c'est indigeste ...
Même si les italiens aiment le "cappuccino" avec du lait chauffé dont ils ne prélèvent que la mousse, ce café est indigeste ...


----------



## isatislazuli (8 Novembre 2013)

Un doigt de lait ? Qu'est-ce qu'il faut lire , pffff dans n'importe quel sens le doigt de lait, c'est gâcher le café  
Par contre, une p'tite lichette de pur malt avec un soupçon de crème fouettée avec de la vraie crème fouettée à la vraie main avec un vrai batteur à main tout pareil dans une vraie tasse de vrai café ahhhhhhhhhh trop bon ! Dommage qu'il soit si trop tôt pour ce breuvage  qu'est pas du matin, faut bien s'y résigner


----------



## takamaka (8 Novembre 2013)

isatislazuli a dit:


> Un doigt de lait ? Qu'est-ce qu'il faut lire , pffff&#8230; dans n'importe quel sens le doigt de lait, c'est gâcher le café
> Par contre, une p'tite lichette de pur malt avec un soupçon de crème fouettée avec de la vraie crème fouettée à la vraie main



Bah, un doigt de whisky pour un doigt de lait, ca reste un doigt 

sinon l'alcool est interdit sur mon lieu de travail. Pff &#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> sinon l'alcool est interdit sur mon lieu de travail. Pff


et il y en a certainement
et plus on monte dans l'organigramme plus c'est probable ( effet "le réglement ne s'applique pas au pouvoir" )

ou en douce ( tiroirs de certains bureaux ,  ou armoires d'archives, bouteille planquée  derriere le poussiereux  dossier Affaire Gudule1957)

ou même ouvertement
 trousse " premiers soins" 
ou
 certains produits de nettoyage
mais faut vraiment etre alcolo au dernier degré et avoir un estomac solide
(ceci dit un café aiderait à faire glisser le machin appartenant à la categorie de l'iconique "vitriol du Mexicain ",voir les tontons flingueurs )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

Pour ceux qui aiment (en allemand) une recette de café Lutz
J'ai eu des clients qui en avalaient 2-3 lors de la pause des 9 heures :love:
Leur taux d'alcoolémie faisait un sacré bond ...


----------

